# Vorbestellbar: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition: Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5 + Intel Core i7-3770K + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorbestellbar: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition: Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5 + Intel Core i7-3770K + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorbestellbar: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition: Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5 + Intel Core i7-3770K + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## Tywele (25. Juni 2012)

Mitte Juni ist aber auch sehr optimistisch gewählt... Mittlerweile haben sie eine Woche überzogen. Dazu kommt, dass ich von Alternate_Sven hier auf PCGH die Info bekam, dass die Auslieferung Ende letzter Woche beginnt. Nun ist Montag und erst jetzt steht auf der Alternate Seite, dass die PCs in 1-3 Tagen verfügbar sind. Das heißt sie haben sich um fast ganze 2 Wochen verschätzt...


----------



## kaminator0077 (15. November 2012)

Bei der Bestellung gab es gleich mal Probleme, da der Alternate Mitarbeiter vergessen hatte meine Bestellung einzugeben. (Bestellte leider per Handy). 
Nach erhalt des PCs, hörte ich sofort, das sich lose Teile im Inneren befanden.
Also schraubte ich den PC auf und musste feststellen das Sich die 2 Lüfter des Prozessorkühlers gelöst hatten.
Das Gehäuse sieht zwar sehr schick aus, aber nach 5-6 maligen Kopfhörerumstecken an der Gehäusefront, gab es an diesem Anschluss Störgeräusche - an der Steckkarte direkt jedoch nicht.
Alle Kabelverbindungen sind in Ordnung, also muss es an dem Anschluss liegen....
Ich hätte lieber 50,- mehr gezahlt und dafür einen massiveren Kopfhörer - und Mikro - Anschluss an der Front gehabt


----------



## cryzen (18. November 2012)

alles viel zu teuer gerade die gtx 670 +3770k version dafuer bekommt man ein sli system mit 2 7970 oder 680 oder 670  also wtf


----------



## Felixxz2 (21. Januar 2013)

Also irgendwie sind eure PCs weder wirklich ausgereift und gut komponiert, noch irgendwie preislich fair. Wenn ich z.B. die 670 Ultimate Edition bei Alternate so bestelle, zahle ich nur 1300 € inkl. Zusammenbau. Das sind 200€ weniger als bei euch!? 

Und dieser PC ist alles andere als top konfiguriert: In einem 1500€ PC ein 80 Blus Bronze Netzteil, obwohl ihr im Heft immer für Gold/Platin werbt weil ach so Effizient und Leise? Aber dafür ne 840 Pro, die kein Mensch in der Praxis braucht? Ein Pro 3 statt Pro 4, obwohl ersteres nicht mal nen optischen Audioausgang hat? Eine REFERENZ GTX 670, obwohl ihr sonst immer mit Silent und kühl für Custom Karten werbt? Und das aller witzigste: Es gibt die guten PCs nur mit Geforces, nicht mit Radeons, obwohl AMD die schnellste Single GPU hat (-> Ultimate PC) und die 7900 ein besseres P/L? Man könnte ja auch AMD/nVidia Editions machen....

Für diese eher maue Config soll ich also noch 200€ mehr hinlegen? Das Angebot und seine Käufer kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## P4TriX206 (27. Januar 2013)

"Mit der Geforce GTX 670 wird außerdem die aktuell zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte verbaut."

Das hätte ich gerne Schwarz auf Weiss von PCGH. Habt wohl die HD7970GHz aus den Augen verloren was.
Oder meint ihr "nur" von NV.

mfg


----------



## perron (13. Februar 2013)

die menschen sind faul und kaufen die dinger trotzdem.
defenitiv zu teuer.


----------

